# Food Quirks... D'ya have any?



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

It just occured to me while staying with a friend over the holiday weekend that we all have weird food quirks... My DD cuts her pancakes before pouring on the syrup... to me this takes a LOT of SAWING!...  My DH eats each item on his plate separately, eating his main course LAST!  My BFF says she can not eat beef or pork... only _small_ animals...  her husband... will eat COOL WHIP on just about everything!   and I eat margarine on almost everything, beans, rice, spaghetti, gumbo... you name it... with me, I gotta have it with margarine!

SO, what are your/your family's food quirks?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Apparently I have many food quirks.

I don't eat plain white rice. (Don't ask why...)

I also must cut up all of my pancakes or waffles before putting syrup on them (so Meredith, your DD isn't that weird! LOL!). As a matter of fact, anything that needs to be cut up gets done first, I don't like to cut as I eat. 

I eat corn on the cob one row at a time and completely clean the cob (my entire family has to watch and laugh as I eat)

I have texture issues and can't eat Jello, pudding, applesauce, etc.. (I love cheesecake, but can only eat a bite or 2)

Milk has to be ice cold for me to drink it. 

There are more, but those are the highlights...


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I will not eat pretzels, jello, or marshmallows (i will have one if they are homemade) or jello.
I only eat Mott's Cinnamon applesauce i can't stand any other brand. 
I will only eat strawberry and raspberry poptarts also.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My food has to come out even. A bite of meat, a bite of potatoes or rice, a bite of veggie. If I have meat left over, I have to take more potatoes and veggie to make it come out right.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Apparently I have many food quirks.
> 
> I don't eat plain white rice. (Don't ask why...)
> 
> ...


You made my DD's night! She said "See apparently I am NOT wierd!"  But of course... we all know... YOU ARE BOTH wierd!   But we love ya anyway.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Our youngest son (he'll be 31 Sunday) eats one thing at a time, but I don't think there is a particular order he has to go in.  

I do not like for the different foods on a plate to touch.  II laughs at me all the time as I sometimes have a hard time keeping gravy or meat juice from running into my vegetable serving.  

I also cannot eat plain jello since the first colonoscopy prep.  Now I mix the jello and drink it instead of letting it set when prepping for the procedure.  

There are textures I also don't like and some combinations I will not eat.  I will eat the individual components of Smores, but I will not eat them when put together.  I was probably in my thirties before I learned to like pretzels, but don't coat them with anything - I'll turn them down.

These are the main ones I can think of tonight.  I'm sure II will remind me of others in the next couple of days.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I like all of the components of a breakfast biscuit sandwich (biscuit, egg, sausage or ham, cheese, ...) but I don't like them together.

I eat the crust of french toast before the rest. I usually cut the crust into 8 pieces and the center into 9 pieces..


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm sure I'm completely normal (*snicker*) but my daughter has to break things up.  When she was little she started breaking all of her chicken fingers in half to let them cool.  Now it includes things like tater tots - she has to break them all in half before she starts eating.  And potato chips!  She breaks them into small pieces before she starts eating them.  Makes me crazy because I think a lovely large potato chip is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to eat things separate. Bro has to mix everything together.
As a child I could not eat my food if they are touching one another.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Luv, I also eat my corn on the cob one row at a time. I will also twist each cornell off with my fingers


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hmm...I do tend to eat one thing on my plate at a time, balancing out which things I feel most need to be eaten while still hot versus trying to save my favorite thing for last (sometimes I have to compromise). I also cut one bite at a time rather than cutting it all up and then eating it, whether it be meat or pancakes. I prefer my chocolate straight: I'd rather eat a solid piece of chocolate than a chocolate-covered anything.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hmm...I do tend to eat one thing on my plate at a time, balancing out which things I feel most need to be eaten while still hot versus trying to save my favorite thing for last (sometimes I have to compromise). I also cut one bite at a time rather than cutting it all up and then eating it, whether it be meat or pancakes. I prefer my chocolate straight: I'd rather eat a solid piece of chocolate than a chocolate-covered anything.


Surely none of that qualifies as a "quirk".  Those are _normal_ and_ rational_ habits.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

One of my girlfriends loves mac'n'cheese, but she won't eat it unless it's plain. If you add ANYTHING to it, even pepper, she won't touch it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I usually eat one thing at a time as well, saving whatever is best for last.  I've found myself branching out and not doing this sometimes, but it's still something I most definitely do.  I like sour cream on just about anything... which is not the best thing in the world to be addicted to but there you go.  When I get something that I have to build like fajitas I will mentally divvy up the portions of everything to make sure that there is the same amount on every shell they've supplied me with.  Some things, especially dipping sauces or ketchup, I have to have in a separate bowl.  I'm not like "OMG!  Don't let my food touch!" but with stuff like that, I don't like it mingling... and I am a bit of a don't let my food touch type person deep down.

I'm really conscious about leaving my setting as neat as possible in restaurants for when they clear my table after I leave.  I try not to leave crumbs and put all my bits like straw wrappers and the like together.  I even fold my napkin even though I've heard this is considered rude?  Sometimes I even fold it into little ships or birds when I get especially bored waiting for someone to finish.  I have to pace myself or I eat way too quickly.

I hate lemon in my iced tea... and really don't like when they stick a spoon or straw in it either.  I get it unsweetened because I want it unsweetened, though when I was younger I did use the pink packs.  Now the lemon and spoon just annoy me (this just happened today so it's fresh in my mind).  I don't use straws unless it's a cup with a lid made for a straw... it seems silly otherwise.

The oddest one I've ever heard of was someone I worked with years ago.  She could not drink water if it had been shaken up or stirred.  If she left a bottle of water on the counter and someone shook it she'd come back and taste it, glower, and throw it out.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't have certain foods touch each other. Like, I feel physically sick if I see ice cream touching jelly. 

I have to eat an even amount on either side of my mouth. Especially with things like m&ms except with those I have to be even about the colour too. If one sweet is bigger than the other then I have to do the opposite next time, if that makes sense.

I like to eat my favourite food last but I always have to eat chips first because they are pretty much the only food I _have _ to eat while they are hot. I hate touching sauce with my fingers - I can't enjoy ribs or wings unless they are dry because I'm so icked out by the sauce being on my fingers.

Apparently I stare at my food while I'm eating. I'm just figuring out which bit to have next but I'm told it's weird.  I have a lot of food weirdness.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

Fun topic!

I absolutely cannot stand it when my food touches each other. It ruins the taste! Food that is supposed to be mixed up and touching (like casseroles, soups, etc) are ok, but I don't like it when things run together. For that reason alone, I won't eat gravy. There's just no guarantee that the well I dig in the potatoes is going to keep the gravy contained.

The only exception to this is eggs and hashbrowns. I like it when they touch. It always unnerves me when my husband mixes everything up and then digs in. I want to scream at him "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!"

My huband puts ketchup on _everything_ and frankly, it makes me want to vomit.

One of my kids takes her sandwiches apart and eats them one piece at a time. Cheese, then meat, then one slice of the bread. One slice of bread is never touched.

Also, I don't like taking bites from a larger piece of food, like a sandwich, an apple, ribs, that sort of thing. I much prefer to tear or cut it into smaller pieces.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

loonlover said:


> I also cannot eat plain jello since the first colonoscopy prep. Now I mix the jello and drink it instead of letting it set when prepping for the procedure.


I was not crazy about jello before my colonoscopy. I like it even less now. I will remember the mix and drink before setting trick. 
deb


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I want foods that are supposed to be hot served hot.  Don't give me any lukewarm stuff, thankyouverymuch.

OTOH, I prefer most fruit cold, not room temperature.

With very few exceptions, foods should not touch.  It's okay if ketchup is on the fries, although I'd prefer to dip.  Same thing with butter or sour cream for a baked potato.  Everything else should be kept segregated.

I tend to eat one thing at a time, saving the best for last.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You people are weird. 

I will not eat lima beans.  Makes me gag.  This is not a quirk: it is self-preservation.  Plus gagging at the dinner table is not polite.

I cut brussels sprouts in half before eating, but, again, not a quirk:  as a kid my brother bit into one that was black and gross in the middle.  He won't even eat them any more.  I kind of like them. . .but do cut them in half.

There are other foods I don't care for and would not choose from a buffet. . . .but I will eat them if served because it's polite to do so.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I can not stand to bite into an onion, cooked or raw.  When a recipe calls for onions, I put it in the blender and then add the juice.  I also eat cereal dry with a glass of milk on the side - I don't like soggy cereal of any kind.  I like almost any vegetable raw, but I like very few of them cooked.  I put potato chips on my sandwiches, but would never eat a hand full of chips. I guess I am a fairly quirky eater.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I can not stand to bite into an onion, cooked or raw. When a recipe calls for onions, I put it in the blender and then add the juice. I also eat cereal dry with a glass of milk on the side - I don't like soggy cereal of any kind. I like almost any vegetable raw, but I like very few of them cooked. I put potato chips on my sandwiches, but would never eat a hand full of chips. I guess I am a fairly quirky eater.


Potato chips on sandwiches are good. Have you ever tried them on a hamburger? Yum.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

My food has to taste good.  Is that a quirk?

That's why I cannot eat sweet pickles or drink Dr. Pepper.  When I was younger, the taste of each of these in my mouth for the first time (separately, I wouldn't try them together) actually made me vomit.

It's strange that I can eat sweet relish on a hot dog. I still prefer Dill, but the sweet relish doesn't make me gag.

Now, I know some people probably think it's weird that I would eat a hot dog!  Lot's of people seem to not like them.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking if I had a few food quirks, I wouldn't need to diet so much. I have none. I'll eat pretty much anything and will try something new at least once (have yet to find a food I hate), I don't care if my foods touch or don't touch, if they're hot or cold, what the texture is, etc. Maybe my lack of food quirks is my quirk?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I do not like whole onions in anything...my dw uses onion salt or powder when she cooks...I can eat them in limited settings,if I am at someones house or someone goes through the time and effort to fix me something I will eat it...also if its in salsa I can sure eat it it up but if I can I get the super blened type...I also lke my grub (juice type) seperate from my dry unless it calls for it to be mixed (meat n gravy) and I dislike fruit except bananas and peeled apples however almost any fruit flavored jello I am down with if it has Cool Whip and frozen sugar free Cool Whip is da bomb...


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm... I see several things that I like here. I've enjoyed reading everyone's list. 
Potato chips on sandwiches, favorite food last, hate lima beans.
I don't use salt or pepper, I like mustard on most things, and I LOVE to dip french fries in chocolate milkshakes or Frosties. 
I won't eat potato chips or M&Ms at home, but I will eat them at someone else's house. 
My DH won't eat peas because he thinks that they taste fuzzy.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

French Fries + Frosties are better to me than ketchup, but I hardly ever get Frosties so I don't get to enjoy that one enough.  I actually don't do ketchup on my fries unless they're frozen ones cooked at home and then I -have- to have something to dip them in.  Lately I've been able to enjoy them with vinegar though.  My sister hates stews for some reason, but she takes them and puts them between two pieces of bread like a sandwich and suddenly she likes them.  I also like sugar in anything with tomato sauce and usually even put a pinch in my chicken and tuna salad and prefer just crushed tomatoes on my pizza and spaghetti, I don't like sauces heavy with spices.  I hardly ever salt anything unless it's during cooking.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I eat my peas with honey,
I've done it all my life;
It makes the peas taste funny,
But it keeps them on my knife.

Disclaimer: I actually don't eat peas, I just remembered that little rhyme and it seemed to fit.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My kids have *quirks*
2 youngest LOVE Ketchup sandwiches.. toasted bread & ketchup.
They used to use ketchup as salad dressing, DD still does (but only @home)
oldest son only eats 3 vegetables, corn, peas, or green beans.
If it has A1 on it, he will eat ANYTHING.


I grew up w/ PB&J sandwiches, then switched to PB&Honey about 20 years ago, the kids love PB&H.. DH wants his as PB & Karo syrup, I think this is a "southern" thing though. (honest though I never eat PB anymore.)
Me? I will try anything, I like food, and .. it shows...


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Potato chips on sandwiches are good. Have you ever tried them on a hamburger? Yum.


And here I was thinking I was the only one that put them one cheeseburgers... Yummy!

I prefer to tear my pancakes and waffles, much easier than cutting.
Oreos must be double stuffed, or I am taking them apart and eating one black side plain, and the other side with all the white stuff.
I prefer to eat m&ms in groups of three.
Frozen grapes are better than non-frozen.
For the longest time I wouldn't try Dr Pepper because my brother liked it, then I tried it and may be addicted. (although I prefer the stuff with real Imperial sugar and he prefers the other...)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

caracara said:


> ... Oreos must be double stuffed, or I am taking them apart and eating one black side plain, and the other side with all the white stuff.
> ... Frozen grapes are better than non-frozen. ...


I agree.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love frozen Snickers, the fun size ones. I don't really care for Snickers that aren't frozen. They taste weird to me.

I like fresh coconut, coconut milk and dried coconut without anything added. I hate dried coconut with added flavours or sugar or anything else. I can't stand German Chocolate Cake because of the coconut, and I despise Almond Joys. Yuck. Also, the texture of shredded coconut bothers me.

I also eat my corn on the cob one row at a time. It's the only way I can get all the corn and avoid getting it stuck in my teeth.

I love strawberries, but I hate strawberry ice cream. I like Dole strawberry ice cream bars fine, and strawberry sorbet is delicious. Adding milk to strawberries upsets me, which is why I also hate strawberry milkshakes. It's because when I was little, I wanted to do everything dad did. We went to the store, and he bought a pint of strawberry ice cream. So I got one as well. He told me I had to eat it all. I assumed that meant I had to eat it all right then and there. I got most of it down and then vomited.

I don't want lemon in my water when I'm at a restaurant because I remember that study that said lemons are some of the grossest things at a restaurant.

If I dream about eating food, I wake up feeling ill. And then I can't even think about the food I dreamed of for several months without feeling nauseous.

Any fruit I eat needs to be cut into pieces. I fear biting into a worm-filled apple. Also, once I bit into a fruit, and it was this bright orange colour. Normally, it's supposed to be white.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oreos must be Double Stuffed and they must be dipped in milk.

And M&M's get warmed up in my hand before I eat them.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

See, I'm not so strange.  I don't like my food to touch either.  And I usually eat one thing at a time.  I don't like plain white rice either.

I keep telling my family I'm not strange.  

Vicki


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

*I can't have certain foods touch each other. Like, I feel physically sick if I see ice cream touching jelly.  - farrellclaire
*
Okay - I'm sitting here trying to imagine why ice cream and jelly would be on the same plate to begin with - I think we found another food quirk : )

I have to eat everything in an even amount. 10 m&ms, not 9, two scoops of peas, not 3, 2 sips from my husbands soda, etc. Its really bad when I try something I don't like and have to take another bite just to keep it even.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I only eat the brown M&Ms  . I can be forced to eat other colors but really don't enjoy them (so what's the point?)


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I love chocolate and I love peanut butter. But not together! 

I never drink anything when I eat. {But I know where this comes from. I went to a boarding school run by nuns  who told us that drinking while eating would dilute our digestive juices} 

The only vegetable I prefer to eat cooked is the potato. Otherwise, raw veggies are the way to go. {Oh, and I discovered the hard way that raw squash gives me a stomach ache.}

Patrisha


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Just curious? All of you who don't like to let your food touch - how do you survive Thanksgiving? I love the big smoosh of food on my plate! The way the cranberry sauce stains the mashed potatoes, the fabulousness of gravy on _everything_.

And Chinese food - isn't that the ultimate in touching food? I love to take Chinese leftovers and throw them all together in a pan to heat them up. Yummmmm.

I bet you are all the same people who only read one book at a time too, aren't you? I must be the weird one. I don't do anything in a linear fashion.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

When I was in my teens I liked to eat the chocolate from the inside of M&Ms before eating the candy shell. To do this I would warm them in my hand, slide the two sides so the M&M would split, and then eat the chocolate. Either they have changed the M&Ms or I am now too impatient to do it this way consistently.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think M&Ms 1.2 removed the sliding them apart hack.  As for the jelly and ice cream thing, I actually do sometimes use strawberry preserves in place of strawberry topping if I'm doing a sundae.  It can't be that much different can it?  I've been known to make strawberry yogurt with plain yogurt the same way.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Some one had to bring up Oreos. My high school bestie and I used to have to eat oreos together. Even now we get together just to eat oreos. I don't like the icing in oreos and she loves it. I would scrap the icing with a butter knife and hand her the knife so she will spread it on hers. We have to do this with two knives in order for it to be done quickily.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Margaret said:


> I can not stand to bite into an onion, cooked or raw. When a recipe calls for onions, I put it in the blender and then add the juice. I also eat cereal dry with a glass of milk on the side - I don't like soggy cereal of any kind. I like almost any vegetable raw, but I like very few of them cooked. I put potato chips on my sandwiches, but would never eat a hand full of chips. I guess I am a fairly quirky eater.


OK... I am told that I "totally forgot about that quirk" by DD (the cereal thing!) She said *SEEEEEEE* I'm NOT Weird!  Once again... you people are strange!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> Hmm... I see several things that I like here. I've enjoyed reading everyone's list.
> Potato chips on sandwiches, favorite food last, hate lima beans.
> I don't use salt or pepper, I like mustard on most things, and I LOVE to dip french fries in chocolate milkshakes or Frosties.
> I won't eat potato chips or M&Ms at home, but I will eat them at someone else's house.
> My DH won't eat peas because he thinks that they taste fuzzy.


Crackers (the free ones for the chili) are also GREAT in Frosties!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

caracara said:


> And here I was thinking I was the only one that put them one cheeseburgers... Yummy! ME Too!
> Oreos must be double stuffed, or I am taking them apart and eating one black side plain, and the other side with all the white stuff.I only eat the black cookie part!
> I prefer to eat m&ms in groups of three.I eat them in my Movie Theater Popcorn! They melt in the shell and POP-open in your mouth so to speak...
> For the longest time I wouldn't try Dr Pepper because my brother liked it, then I tried it and may be addicted. (although I prefer the stuff with real Imperial sugar and he prefers the other...) Yep! I have mentioned Dublin Dr. Peppers on the KB somewhere before... they *are* the best!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> I think M&Ms 1.2 removed the sliding them apart hack.


This totally cracked me up. 

Vicki


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I too like chocolate and peanut butter.  But, the only way I will eat peanut butter is as a sandwich with jelly.  Don't offer me peanut butter crackers, Reese's Cups, cookies, or pies.  I will refuse every time.  I'll eat chocolate almost any way.  I will draw the line at German chocolate cake because of the coconut or in any kind of combo with peanut butter.

I survive Thanksgiving dinner by not filling my plate as full as some others do (II for example).  Sometimes I have to fill it more than once to be able to at least sample everything I'm interested in eating.

Chinese food is the one exception to mixing multiple items together.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

enough of my quirks for awhile... LOL!

Hubs orders his eggs sunny side up. He eats all the whites and leaves the yolk intact, then eats the yolk in one big bite. I think he does it just to gross me out.

My son is addicted to Nutella.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> I love frozen Snickers, the fun size ones. I don't really care for Snickers that aren't frozen. They taste weird to me.


I love these, but it is embarrassing to tell the dentist you broke the tooth he is capping on a frozen Snickers bar.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> I love these, but it is embarrassing to tell the dentist you broke the tooth he is capping on a frozen Snickers bar.


That's why you tell him children were trapped in a burning building, and you bravely rescued them by biting open a lock on a door and _that's_ how you broke your tooth. Or something like that ...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I think M&Ms 1.2 removed the sliding them apart hack.





Victorine said:


> This totally cracked me up.
> 
> Vicki


Me too!!  I knew there had to be a reason why.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hubs orders his eggs sunny side up. He eats all the whites and leaves the yolk intact, then eats the yolk in one big bite.


ok. I do this, but did not know it was a quirk exactly, I just don't want the yolk running all over my plate leaving a mess behind.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hubs orders his eggs sunny side up. He eats all the whites and leaves the yolk intact, then eats the yolk in one big bite. I think he does it just to gross me out.





BTackitt said:


> ok. I do this, but did not know it was a quirk exactly, I just don't want the yolk running all over my plate leaving a mess behind.


That is why I like my eggs "over medium." The yolk is thin enough to run over the whites but thick enough to not run all over the plate. Also, there aren't any runny white bits. (I don't trust that the eggs are cooked enough if the white isn't completely set and the yolks haven't thickened.) I cut the whites, break the yolk, and then mix so that the whites are covered in yolk before I eat it.

I also don't like "3 minute eggs." I want eggs cooked in the shell to "hard cooked" with yolks that are completely set except for maybe a pinhead sized dot in the center. When I was on business trips in Sweden, I would always have a roll cut in half and ready each time I peeled an egg as I never knew when the yolk would be runny. If I saw a runny yolk, I would smash the egg into the roll and convince myself that it was an egg salad sandwich. 

"I am proud to be an American. Because an American can eat anything on the face of this earth as long as he has two pieces of bread."
Bill Cosby

(Showing my age: I first heard the above on an LP record. We still own the album.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I eat mine over easy or over medium, but I'll cut them up and then mix them up pretty good. Then I use toast to sop up whatever is left on the plate.

My mother doesn't eat egg whites, but will eat the yolk. She only eats spaghetti or pasta that she's cooked (If it were her own special recipe for the pasta I might understand, but it's boxed stuff). I think it's her sauce that she has to have


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

At one point when I was little, I would only eat the white part of the egg. Then I switched and would only eat the yolk. Now I hardly ever eat eggs because I've found that I don't really like them by themselves. I can eat an omlette or a breakfast sandwich, but will pass on just plain eggs, no matter how they are cooked.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just discovered this thread and laughed out loud about adults not wanting different foods on the plate to touch!  I was like this as a child. I was rather picky then, but then I was never fat as a child and now I'm overweight.    I also ate one thing at a time back then and cut up meat completely before eating until I found out that it's not polite.

I love it when the Thanksgiving plate mixes -- mmmm cranberry with turkey especially.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't like sauerkraut and never understood why people have it on good Jersey Shore Max or Windmill hot dogs.  Most of my family members did that.  Mustard (and maybe some chopped onions) was it for me so that I could taste the frank.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I really dislike different textures mixed up together.  eg, I dislike sponge cake and custard as in Trifle, and bread custard.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Have an over easy egg over white rice and ketchup.!!! Simple and awesome. My breakfast in the dorm as my roommate and I learned to cook rice and eggs in the microwave. Stir it all up yolk gets caught in the rice.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> At one point when I was little, I would only eat the white part of the egg. Then I switched and would only eat the yolk. Now I hardly ever eat eggs because I've found that I don't really like them by themselves. I can eat an omlette or a breakfast sandwich, but will pass on just plain eggs, no matter how they are cooked.


When I was little I loved the whites of boiled eggs with salt sprinkled on them at Easter especially, but did not eat the yolk. I simply peeled the egg, popped out the yolk and YUM! But on a fried egg, I only ate the yolk soaked into toast, I never ate the whites fried, but I liked scrambled eggs just fine! Weird!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hubs orders his eggs sunny side up. He eats all the whites and leaves the yolk intact, then eats the yolk in one big bite. I think he does it just to gross me out.


I thought my youngest son was the only one who did this. I like to dip my toast in the egg yolk while II just cuts his up, adds tabasco, and eats them without benefit of sopping with toast.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> I love these, but it is embarrassing to tell the dentist you broke the tooth he is capping on a frozen Snickers bar.


It's better than your 15 year old crown coming off while you're eating stuffing. Yes. . . .Stove Top variety in fact. I gather the tooth under broke and loosened the seal. Got a new better one now.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

My whole family with the exception of me is from New Orleans. They love their oysters but I can hardly even stand to look at them much less eat them-raw or fried  (and just about everything tastes good fried. BLECK!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, now, I like oysters.  Cooked. . .not thrilled with the "phlegm" aspect of raw ones.  But it's a mess to fry them. . . .I will order them if I'm out.  I like Oyster Stew, also.  

My mother always said it was some very hungry person who ate the first oyster:  Hey look, a rock:  let's smash it open and see if there's anything edible inside!    Probably they saw birds breaking them open or something but, still. . . .not exactly appetizing. . . . .

Olives are another thing:  Oh, look, the fruit of this tree is disgusting and makes you sick, let's soak them in a caustic poison and see if that helps!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I always wondered how people first braved mushrooms. Oh, look, it's some weird, gross thing growing out of the ground. Try it! Oh, no. He died. Well, this one is a different colour, so I'm sure it'll be fine. Oh, no. He died, too. Well, this one is shaped differently. I'm sure this one is delicious and not deadly ...

Of course, I love mushrooms. I'm just glad I didn't have to risk death to find out how awesome they are.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My mother always said it was some very hungry person who ate the first oyster: Hey look, a rock: let's smash it open and see if there's anything edible inside!  Probably they saw birds breaking them open or something but, still. . . .not exactly appetizing. . . . .
> 
> Olives are another thing: Oh, look, the fruit of this tree is disgusting and makes you sick, let's soak them in a caustic poison and see if that helps!





AddieLove said:


> I always wondered how people first braved mushrooms. Oh, look, it's some weird, gross thing growing out of the ground. Try it! Oh, no. He died. Well, this one is a different colour, so I'm sure it'll be fine. Oh, no. He died, too. Well, this one is shaped differently. I'm sure this one is delicious and not deadly ...
> 
> Of course, I love mushrooms. I'm just glad I didn't have to risk death to find out how awesome they are.


LOL, I've wondered this of many a dish, to be honest!

In Tunisia, we have a dish called Molokhia. You mix the powder made from a dried plant (it already starts just there!!!), mix it up with meat and oil and then let it simmer. Before the invention of pressure cooker, you had to let it simmer for 3 days before it was edible!!!!! Can you imagine the person who invented it: trying it after a few hours - gross, let's let it cook a while longer... and this for 3 days!!!!!! I - of course - love that dish (which looks like a black gravy once it's ready)


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Have an over easy egg over white rice and ketchup.!!! Simple and awesome. My breakfast in the dorm as my roommate and I learned to cook rice and eggs in the microwave. Stir it all up yolk gets caught in the rice.


okay this sounds really good - how exactly do you make rice and eggs in a microwave?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Olives are another thing:  Oh, look, the fruit of this tree is disgusting and makes you sick, let's soak them in a caustic poison and see if that helps!
–-
Of course, olives taste bad. That's not a quirk, just the truth. I never heard they were soaked in a poison. I don't mind olive oil, though.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

vg said:


> okay this sounds really good - how exactly do you make rice and eggs in a microwave?


My mom sent me this plastic container made especially for cooking eggs in the microwave, there were two compartments where you add the egg with a dash of water. It takes less than a minute to cook. Rice takes about twenty minutes to cook in the microwave for about two cups. U also have to stop the microwave once or twice to add more water. Also depends on the type of rice you use too. Its a trial and error thing.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll have to pick up one of the egg cooker thingys - too bad you can't toss the rice in and be done with it


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine looked like so:


but amazon also has the four egg cooker:


they also have microwave rice cookers, but I just used a regular container.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Olives are another thing: Oh, look, the fruit of this tree is disgusting and makes you sick, let's soak them in a caustic poison and see if that helps!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think my funniest "food Quirk" is that I tend to eat the broken and smaller potato chips first and pick out the non-broken and larger chips to eat last.  I don't do this consciously but at some point I realize I'm doing it. LOL  I also tend to match up my French Fries by size and eat them two at a time (also absentmindedly).  rla1996 laughs at me when I do this.  I absolutely do not like Lima Beans (yuck) mainly because I got sick after eating them, will not even eat one item on the plate if they have put Lima Beans on it, take it back and bring me a clean plate of food!!  I also don't like lemon in my tea and I will send the glass back if they put lemon in it.

I am not a big egg fan (fairly recent development) but if I eat fried eggs over easy, I like to put ketchup on them, then sop up the juices with bread/toast.  I do like to eat fried egg sandwiches with ketchup.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

WOW! Looks like a LOT of people have little quirks. Another of mine... I eat those little chocolate donuts you buy at the convenience store and take a bite the take a drink of cold chocolate milk immediately, the donut part gets completely saturated and the chocolate icing stays intact! It is sooo yummy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done it all my life;
> It makes the peas taste funny,
> But it keeps them on my knife.
> ...


The Goops they lick their fingers
And the Goops they lick their knives:
They spill their froth on the tablecloth
Oh, they lead disgusting lives!
The Goops they talk while eating,
And loud and fast they chew;
And that is why I'm glad that I
Am not a Goop, are you?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't like sauerkraut and never understood why people have it on good Jersey Shore Max or Windmill hot dogs. Most of my family members did that. Mustard (and maybe some chopped onions) was it for me so that I could taste the frank.


I love sauerkraut on hotdogs, with mustard. Yum!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I grew up being told, "If you don't eat this food, it will be sent to the starving babies in India!" so I eat just about anything put in front of me with the following exceptions:

Miracle Whip (the most disgusting stuff on the planet, bar none)
Sweet relish
Brussels sprouts
Poached salmon (I'll eat it cooked other ways)

I am not crazy about cooked green peppers, but I will eat them, in a pinch.


L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I grew up being told, "If you don't eat this food, it will be sent to the starving babies in India!" so I eat just about anything put in front of me...


I forget what country was in the threat used on me (Albania? Armenia?), but I was pretty quick to respond with, "That's OK. Go ahead and send it to them." (And so I grew up to be a fairly picky eater, though I've broadened my options quite a bit since moving to the East Coast.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I love sauerkraut on hotdogs, with mustard. Yum!


Me too... SPICY mustard.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This one has to be a food quirk...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG I think I will find those and give DS#1 some to take to college with him as a joke.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Great topic. Many things have made me LOL.

I don't think I have a lot of food quirks, I do have a lot of food adversions tho.   My only quirk would probably be that I hate butter on pancakes and I will eat them with my fingers. I pour a little puddle of syrup on another plate, pick up a pancake and tear off each bite. I then dip it in a wee bit of syrup then pop it in my mouth. I've gotten MANY strange looks from ppl at the all night places at 2-3 AM.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> Great topic. Many things have made me LOL.
> 
> I don't think I have a lot of food quirks, I do have a lot of food adversions tho.  My only quirk would probably be that I hate butter on pancakes and I will eat them with my fingers. I pour a little puddle of syrup on another plate, pick up a pancake and tear off each bite. I then dip it in a wee bit of syrup then pop it in my mouth. I've gotten MANY strange looks from ppl at the all night places at 2-3 AM.


Oh my!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I grew up being told, "If you don't eat this food, it will be sent to the starving babies in India!"


When I was growing up, we had to sit at the table until we finished everything on our plates. On night I was left with a portion of Italian cut green beans (I still hate them) after everyone else had left. Instead of eating them, I put them into the almost filled gallon bottle of milk that was also on the table. My Dad got up in the middle of the night to get a bottle for my baby brother and thought there were roaches in the milk bottle until he saw what they really were. My parents did not believe in wasting, so that was MY personal bottle of milk until it was empty. I can still remember having to drink that milk, even though the beans had been removed. I never tried that again, but I did learn to wait until everyone had left the kitchen and then sneak over to the sink and poke them down the drain. Never got caught on that one and it was before we had a garbage disposal.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I forgot beets. I won't eat beets, after being made to sit in front of a plate of them for 3+ hours (school lunch period, end of lunch, until the end of the day) at school being told I couldn't leave until I ate them--at least one bite. I refused. I was afraid I'd go to school the next day and the beets would still be there, so I tried to feign being sick. No luck on the sickness, but fortunately, no beets at school.

L


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

II and I both like beets and I think both sons eventually got so they would eat them some.  But when the youngest was in daycare, he did not like them.  We picked him up one afternoon and they told us they would no longer be serving beets.  The way it was put was that if our son did not like them, then they would no longer be on the menu.  We realized shortly after that he was the favorite and really being spoiled by all of the teachers and moved him to another daycare.  He would have been 3 at the time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

loonlover said:


> II and I both like beets and I think both sons eventually got so they would eat them some. But when the youngest was in daycare, he did not like them. We picked him up one afternoon and they told us they would no longer be serving beets. The way it was put was that if our son did not like them, then they would no longer be on the menu. We realized shortly after that he was the favorite and really being spoiled by all of the teachers and moved him to another daycare. He would have been 3 at the time.


I picked my son up at daycare and they told me he liked beets...gobbled them up. They suggested I buy some baby food beets for him and I said, "Not on your life! There will never be a beet in my house. If he likes them, he can eat them here." That was the end of that discussion.

L


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Several people have posted that they do not like lima beans. I like lima beans if they are not over cooked but my daughter does not like them at all. When my first granddaughter was very young, my mom, my daughter, my granddaughter, and I would often eat at a local Japanese Teppan restaurant. My daughter would order the teriyaki chicken and an extra bowl of miso soup. She would give my granddaughter the soup, the mushrooms out of her meal, some of her fried rice, and all of the lima beans from her fried rice. (My daughter does not like mushrooms either.) Since the lima beans were easy to see and pick up, she ate those and the mushrooms every time. When she was 4 or 5, my brother gave her the following book for Christmas about a girl who likes lima beans but did not want to admit it:


When she was ten whe requested that her birthday party be held at that restaurant. She still loves lima beans, mushrooms, and miso soup.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm, I will only eat Heinz ketchup. If another brand is on the table/packet, I'll do without. My pop tarts have to be frosted and I eat them "raw" (not toasted). I won't eat meat off a bone <shudder> so wings and ribs are out for me. So glad there are now boneless varieties.

I have a hard time eating at potluck dinners. As a kid, everytime we went to one at church, I got ill afterward. So I started to only eat what Mom or close family friends brought. Even today, if I don't know who made it I won't eat it. But I have no problem at a restaurant buffet - aside from some of the food just looking nasty. So we get there when they open for the freshest food.

I cut my brussel sprouts in half as well, but that comes from them being too big for my mouth as a child. Even today, some of them look to be a bit to large to be eaten in one bite. At least in polite company. 

Also, when I was a child I didn't like chicken or eggs. Chicken was the whole eat off the bone thing. Eggs just tasted bad. I used to tell my parents "I hate chicken and eggs. I just hate the whole bird."


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Hmmm, I will only eat Heinz ketchup. If another brand is on the table/packet, I'll do without. ...


I prefer Hunt's ketchup but will eat the other brands when not at home.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Mine looked like so:
> 
> 
> I picked up the one like yours yesterday and going to try it out this morning! I have a rice cooker which takes about the same amount of time as the microwave version you do, and am looking forward to a yummy breakfast - thanks for the idea!
> ...


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Add me to the "no chocolate and peanut butter together" crowd.  I love each of them separately, but not together (now, chocolate coverd peanuts are a completely different story).  If I am fixing fried eggs, I pierce the yolk when I put it in the skillet because I don't like them runny.

DD#2 loves deviled eggs, but absolutely refuses to eat egg salad.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I never cared much for beets.  Heard they are so healthy and full of antioxidants, so I started adding them to my salad at work salad bar and found I could tolerate them.  That was when I had a job, though, and I haven't seen any beets since then.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

As I ate lunch today, I realised I had 2 more "quirks"..
When eating potato chips...(man I hope I only do this at home)... I stick out my tongue put the chip on it, then eat the chip.
And while eating a modifed Caprese salad (fresh mozzarella balls, cherry tomatoes, olives, & artichoke hearts in italian dressing) I find I love to eat the mozzarella balls by peeling the layers of mozzarella off one by one to eat them...(again only @home.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh and my grandfather used to never use his fingers for ANY food. There was no such thing as finger-food. Bacon, grapes, blueberries, strawberries etc. were with a fork & knife to be eaten... Frenchfries were verboten in the house at ALL. 
He passed away 9 years ago, and grandma does now eat a banana normally... everything else still takes utensils.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I was v smug when I 1st started reading this thread b/c I'm Normal.  Then I realized I eat my M&Ms weird.  I can't eat the same color together or following it.  I have to alternate colors so I don't eat 2 blues in a row, etc.  I also (not always) bite them so I can take eat the peanut out and the candy seperate.  I also do this b/c I have a baby who thinks all food belongs to her.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

When eating M&Ms, one must open the bag and pour them out on the table.  Then they must be placed in rows by colour, and eaten starting with the longest row until all the rows are of equal length.  Once that is achieved, they can be eaten one by one, cycling through the colours in order to keep the rows even.

Oh, and I hate the process of anything designed to be held in your hand and eaten.  I don't do bar-b-qued ribs (too tough to cut the meat from the bones), corn on the cob, etc.  Chicken (including wings)and pizza I eat with a fork and knife. Fruit gets cut into pieces and eaten with a fork.  I also prefer to eat sandwiches that way...with a fork and knife, but generally limit the behavior to my home, because there is simply no escaping the comments when you do it out in the world.  (I just don't particularly like the feel of food on my hands!  ICK!!!)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Figment said:


> When eating M&Ms, one must open the bag and pour them out on the table. Then they must be placed in rows by colour, and eaten starting with the longest row until all the rows are of equal length. Once that is achieved, they can be eaten one by one, cycling through the colours in order to keep the rows even.


Yes. That.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Figment said:


> I also prefer to eat sandwiches that way...with a fork and knife, but generally limit the behavior to my home, because there is simply no escaping the comments when you do it out in the world. (I just don't particularly like the feel of food on my hands! ICK!!!)


I had a friend who always held her sandwich in a napkin as she ate. I'm not sure if she ever ate the last bite or if it was discarded with the napkin.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Figment said:


> When eating M&Ms, one must open the bag and pour them out on the table. Then they must be placed in rows by colour, and eaten starting with the longest row until all the rows are of equal length. Once that is achieved, they can be eaten one by one, cycling through the colours in order to keep the rows even. ...





Susan in VA said:


> Yes. That.


Yep!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't even look at the M&M color when I eat them, especially if I'm reading or watching TV.  I have to have the peanut ones.  Can't buy them any more though, because I eat too many.  Can't eat just one handful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With m&m's what I like best is dumping a bag of the dark chocolate, regular, and Reese's pieces all together.  Then you just eat them by the small handful.  Different every time. Sometimes more milk chocolaty.  Sometimes more dark chocolaty.  And sometimes more peanutty.  And sometimes a cool combination of all the flavors together.

For peanut m&m's I prefer the dark chocolate. . . . . . .


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> With m&m's what I like best is dumping a bag of the dark chocolate, regular, and Reese's pieces all together. Then you just eat them by the small handful. Different every time. Sometimes more milk chocolaty. Sometimes more dark chocolaty. And sometimes more peanutty. And sometimes a cool combination of all the flavors together.
> 
> For peanut m&m's I prefer the dark chocolate. . . . . . .


If you add a handful of raisins to the mix, it gets even better.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I prefer to eat most nuts raw, not roasted; roasted nuts usually taste rancid to me unless they are very fresh. Therefore I usually avoid peanut M&Ms. I am glad that Trader Joes and some other places carry raw trail mix. If there are M&Ms in trail mix then I will separate them as I do not like chocolate in trail mix. 

The exception: I love pralined pecans!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Margaret said:


> If you add a handful of raisins to the mix, it gets even better.


I do occasionally pick up a bag of dark chocolate coated Raisinets. . . . .mmmmm. . . . . .

The thing about mixing them with the m&m's is that you have to work harder to NOT notice how many you pick up because raisins, whether with or without chocolate, are very different in shape and feel than m&m's/Reese's pieces.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm, I didn't think I had any food quirks (pretty much if you can eat it I like it) till you all started the m&ms conversation.  I don't eat plain m&ms, only peanut, and I crack the candy shell, eat that while rolling the peanut around in my mouth sucking off whatever chocolate may still be on it and then chew the plain peanut.  I also eat only the blue ones first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> . . . . . I crack the candy shell, eat that while rolling the peanut around in my mouth sucking off whatever chocolate may still be on it and then chew the plain peanut.


Not sure why you think that's weird.  


> I also eat only the blue ones first.


O.k. That is!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

crebel said:


> Hmm, I didn't think I had any food quirks (pretty much if you can eat it I like it) till you all started the m&ms conversation. I also eat only the blue ones first.


Actually I am not too fond with blue M&M's at all. They freak me out a little, maybe because I can remember a time when there wasn't such a thing.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Margaret said:


> Actually I am not too fond with blue M&M's at all. They freak me out a little, maybe because I can remember a time when there wasn't such a thing.


I think that quirk started some time in junior high or high school when the silly rumour started going around that eating blue M&Ms increased your sex appeal


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> I think that quirk started some time in junior high or high school when the silly rumour started going around that eating blue M&Ms increased your sex appeal


I thought it was the green ones that were the aphrodisiac, that's why the green M&M character is the female one.

I like my soda room temperature. Drives other people crazy.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

OK.  I've tried to avoid it but I have to list them.

M&Ms:  When I eat them I lay them out on the table.  Sometimes I group them by color (lines seems like too much work) and other times I just pick them out by color.  Doesn't matter which color I start or end with, I just have to eat them by color.  Much to my wife's dismay, a couple of my sons do this too.

Eggs:  My wife has to cut off, and sometimes not eat, the white.  Then she slowly peels off the "skin" covering the yolk before she will eat that.

One of my sons also likes his soda warm.  That does freak out everyone else.  It also causes them to get thrown away a lot because if the glass has been sitting there for a while with no ice in it, I'll forget about him and throw out the soda.  Of course withing 5 minutes he'll come into the room looking for his soda.

When we have brats, mashed potatoes and sauerkraut (one of my favorite meals), the potatoes and sauerkraut are mixed together with a good spicy mustard.  For lunch the next day I'll slice up the brats and mix them in.  Gets some weird looks at work.

When we have corn on the cob, we have CORN ON THE COB.  For the 6 of us we get 48 ears of corn, tomatoes and onions.  We'll grill a couple of hot dogs or burgers, but mainly we have corn.  You slice up the tomatoes and onions on your plate and wait until the end to eat them in all of butter and corn juice that has dripped off the ears.  Really really good that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oogie Pringle said:


> When we have brats, mashed potatoes and sauerkraut (one of my favorite meals), the potatoes and sauerkraut are mixed together with a good spicy mustard. For lunch the next day I'll slice up the brats and mix them in. Gets some weird looks at work.


Oh, Bangers and Mash combined with Bubble and Squeak.  Sounds yummy, actually. . . .I really like to mix sauerkraut and mashed potatoes and can totally see that cut up sausages would go quite well with it. . . . .


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, Bangers and Mash combined with Bubble and Squeak.  Sounds yummy, actually. . . .I really like to mix sauerkraut and mashed potatoes and can totally see that cut up sausages would go quite well with it. . . . .


Love bangers and mash. My youngest goes to Shippensburg and there is an English style pub there that has great Guinness gravy to put on it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a weird one. 

If I'm eating a sandwich on a round bun, I turn it and eat around the edges of the bun until its gone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sebat said:


> Here's a weird one.
> 
> If I'm eating a sandwich on a round bun, I turn it and eat around the edges of the bun until its gone.


I think that's cute.

I also do the take the sandwich apart thing, eating one layer at a time. A friend of mine won't drink his drink while eating his meal because his parents only allowed them one glass of soda at the meal, so he leaves it until the end. And he's another one of the group who hates their foods touching each other.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sebat said:


> Here's a weird one.
> 
> If I'm eating a sandwich on a round bun, I turn it and eat around the edges of the bun until its gone.


My DD does this too.. eats it very evenly around as she goes too.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I thought it was the green ones that were the aphrodisiac, that's why the green M&M character is the female one.


My sister says you are correct, that they didn't even have blue ones when we were in school. Maybe that's why I didn't date much. That also means I have absolutely no reason why I eat the blue M&M's first. Is that more quirky?

I think the mashed potatoes, sauerkraut and sausages mixed together sounds yummy. I'll have to try it!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I love mashed potatoes and sauerkraut mixed together, too, althought I don't care for sausages. 
I also don't like to eat any kind of meat that is still attached to a bone.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sebat said:


> Here's a weird one.
> 
> If I'm eating a sandwich on a round bun, I turn it and eat around the edges of the bun until its gone.


That's not weird! If you_ don't_ do it, you end up with the last bite being just plain old bun.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That's not weird! If you_ don't_ do it, you end up with the last bite being just plain old bun.


If I don't do it, I end up with no bottom bun!  I've never figured out how I can manage to eat the bottom bun first!


----------

